# a particular type of story



## superweightgain (Jul 4, 2016)

I am looking for a very particular type of story, one where a woman marries a bhm and although she at the beginning does not realize it or want it, she gradully begins to copy his eating habits and becomes fat like him. 

All the while her friends and familiy talk about it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DaveTheBrave (Sep 18, 2016)

superweightgain said:


> I am looking for a very particular type of story, one where a woman marries a bhm and although she at the beginning does not realize it or want it, she gradully begins to copy his eating habits and becomes fat like him.
> 
> All the while her friends and familiy talk about it.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I wrote the first half to a story like this. Would love to read similar!!


----------

